# Do you use a different grip for Chipping (and maybe Pitching)



## turkish (May 21, 2015)

So was out mucking about tonight and remembered a couple of videos I had watched a while back on I think it was chipping from Fred couples and Tom watson where basically they say they use a weaker right hand grip for it... I seemed to feel as if I could get more control on the club through impact but didn't really have enough time to work on it...

Just wondering on here do you have a different grip for chipping and/or pitching?


----------



## drew83 (May 21, 2015)

Personally no. But I am still in relative early stages to be changing grip for certain shots.

At the moment I am concentrating on keeping my grip correct for all shots. Maybe in time I will change/look at different grip styles etc, but my "standard" works well for me so probably wouldn't look at changing it ever.


----------



## apj0524 (May 21, 2015)

I have had problems releasing my hands for longer pitches so I have using a baseball grip with considerable success as I find it easier to release my hands


----------



## duncan mackie (May 21, 2015)

You are of course in the area of 'weaker than what'?

If you already have a relatively weak grip it's probably not the way to go, but if you have a strong grip for your full shots it is probably worth trying...


----------



## pendodave (May 21, 2015)

Around the green, I often use a putting grip with 7/8/9 irons for chipping. I find that it deadens the shot and allows me to be positive without the ball flying off the club.


----------



## SugarPenguin (May 21, 2015)

I change the strength of my grip. I get progressively weaker towards my wedges.


----------



## Fyldewhite (May 21, 2015)

I interlock for my driver, 5 wood and 3 iron (which I only use for tee shots really). I overlap with everything else except a pretty textbook reverse overlap for putting.

Stems from trying to change from overlap to interlock years ago. Found it helped for the more 100% shots but gave me less feel on approach shots where I'm hitting at maybe 90% (well, trying to!). Weird I know but it's just so ingrained now I don't really consciously think about it.


----------



## ScienceBoy (May 21, 2015)

Yes, sort of.

I grip lighter, so I grip in the same position but with a lighter grip pressure.


----------



## London mike 61 (May 22, 2015)

Yes , I change my grip for chipping and short pitches, instead of thumb right of centre ( which sends my chips to the left of where I want it to go ) I place the thumb in the centre of the grip or a little to the left side with the leading edge of the club square to target.
this has come about after years of trying different things and I'm happy now so I dont meddle with it anymore.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 22, 2015)

I don't change. Not sure if that's technically right or not but one less thing to think about


----------

